# Male or female or two of one?!



## Native_Viking (Mar 13, 2020)

I got a call to pick up a "male" the bigger of the two, up from a pet shop. I thought my other green terror was a female, the smaller one. I just got the bigger one today and I'm super nervous because my fishes fins are starting to look like the other fish I just got, he came like that. It's only been a few hours, the shop said if it doesn't stop in three days bring it back. I really just want a male and a female. Any info is appreciated and thanks.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

In most of the shots, the smaller one looks like it's trying to be submissive, like a female would. But I think you have two males, as there are certain indicators that say the small one is male. The last photo really looks like two males fighting.


----------



## Native_Viking (Mar 13, 2020)

They jaw locked quite a bit at first. I'll take the larger one back I'm thinking. I thought I had a female


----------



## Native_Viking (Mar 13, 2020)

??????


----------

